
Show HN: GroWrk – Flexible home workstations for distributed teams - cnescutia
https://growrk.com/
======
codingdave
I'm not sure this adds up. Lets use the $69 standing desk as an example. Most
companies depreciate assets over 3 years, so if we take that $69/month for 3
years, you spend almost $2500 for a standing desk. And you can get a decent
one for a third that cost. So you could re-outfit every remote workers office
every year for those prices.

~~~
cnescutia
Thanks! Our subscription is meant to be flexible, what we offer is precisely
what you describe. We can provide brand new desks and ergonomic chairs every
year for as long as needed ensuring that employees always have a great place
to work from. When the employee is no longer with the company we take the
furniture back, minimizing waste.

------
duxup
Interesting idea but most of the situations I've worked from home it was with
stuff scrounged from the main office or.... just from what I have at home.

I don't naturally just have room for my employer to outfit me... although I
guess that could be nice.

~~~
cnescutia
Thanks! Our solution is being developed with remote first companies in mind.
If your employer already sends you a laptop and backpack, why not add a proper
workspace for optimal performance too.

